
Redis weekly update #7 - Full of keys - mnemonik
http://antirez.com/post/redis-weekly-update-7.html
======
siculars
"Note that the distribution will near to perfect because of the SHA1
statistical properties."

That's what really makes this trick work so well. Besides that, what's really
neat about it is that you can implement it at the client layer until it is
pushed down into core in a later release.

